# New Wrist Rocket Mod



## Lewey (Jan 6, 2013)

I just completed my latest wrist rocket modification. I added a Dymonwood handle to a folder that I bought from Walmart. I won't be sending this one outside the US. Last one got confiscated in Australian customs.

Bill

www.lewca.com


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice mod. Makes it look expensive.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That looks great, I like the colour in that wood.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Makes it look wayyyy better. Nice job.


----------

